# New Sanchezi Tank (what Chemicals Do I Want To Make Sure I Have)



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

hey guys, my sanchezi tank is about cycled and im excited to go pick my new pet up. I was wondering what chemicals are a must have? (i rather not have to run around in the middle of the night because something isnt right). I use water from a well so there is no chlorine the only thing i can tell is the ph is a little high. oh and i bought a master test kit so im ready for whatever comes my way haha. thx Rudy


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

The only thing I would worry about is something to remove the chlorine in water. If you are pulling from a well, have no chlorine and the water tests OK, you don't really need to add anything.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If you use well water and the PH is high just let it be. It is better to have a steady high PH than to be adding chemicals to bring it down and always having to adjust. The fish will adjust to the higher ph but if you want you could add peat to your filter and it will bring down the PH and add a tint to your water. Good luck and post pics when you get him.


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

what about that stuff thats supposed to like condition the water when you do a water change? is that more along the lines if you have city water or something? im gonna test the water tonite and post what the PH is out of the tap so maybe i can make sure everythings cool. thx a lot for all the help!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You can add a water conditioner that wont hurt anything but it for removing chlorine and such but you wont have anything in well water.


----------

